# The Ranch!



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

Looks like you and your family have quite the ranch! I would love to have that acreage!


----------



## countryboy92 (Jan 22, 2013)

Where is all of the land located? and I am super jealous would love to have that much land.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Wallee- thanks! its definitely in need of some TLC but were hoping to get it back up and running smoothly in the next copule years.

Countryboy- its near Saint Jo, TX up in the northeast


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

Very nice! How much acreage is there?


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

we have the rest of the 200 acres (in yellow) and my great aunt shannon has another 350-400 on the other side of the road that she said shell give to us so in between 550-600 acres. alot of it is completely clogged in trees and gulches so were going to have to clear alot out to make use of it but hopefully soon! haha


----------

